# Project for a photography club?



## OFloresPhtography (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, I work for a middle school in Compton and I would like to start up a digital photography club for the kids. Any suggestions of where I can find some fun digital photography projects/activities for the kids? Keep in mind that most of these kids will be using basic point n shoot cameras, if not the cameras on there phone.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 19, 2012)

It's all about how they see things. So... Just think up a theme for the week. 
My home
Things I love
My home town
Things I hate
The bathroom
My bedroom
My favorite sport
My favorite activity
My family
My school
My favorite subject
My least favorite subject
My best friend
My pets

The easiest LESSONS to include with these themes and kids with point and shoots are those in composition and seeing creatively. Break down all of the guidlines for good composition into weekly lessons. Here is my favorite link on basic composition Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^let me add "how to pose and light models" =)


----------



## skieur (Oct 25, 2012)

When I taught photography I took a slightly different approach to themes:

1. crowds.....of anything: marbles, pennies, pencils, etc.
2. texture
3, macro/super close-ups
4. flowers
5. transportation
6. faces

and 7. WHAT is this? is always fun and humourous. (Many people have antique items from grandparents or artifacts from other countries around their house.)

skieur


----------



## nicolejimenez (Oct 29, 2012)

The what is this idea seems to be a lot of fun, the kids will surely enjoy taking photo's of unusual things and would be excited to share it with other kids who will try to guess what it is.


----------

